# Monthly Meeting



## augercreek (Apr 5, 2014)

The NORTHSHORE TRACTOR & EQUIPMENT CLUB is having our monthly mtg. with a noon picnic and a short tractor ride on the 17th if it does not rain! Otherwise it'll be on the following weekend.


----------

